# Breakfast fatty (q view)



## hdbrs (Apr 18, 2016)

I liked the first one I made so much I decided to try something different. Here goes


----------



## hdbrs (Apr 18, 2016)

20160418_085343.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016





Only had the sweet or regular Italian sausage in the 1 lb Jimmy dean packs so I thought, why not












20160418_093109.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016





Sauted up the veggies and decided to throw some eggs in there and loosely scramble them












20160418_094208.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016





May have overdid the stuffing but oh well












20160418_100150.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016


















20160418_100241.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016





Baby spinach so it would be a healthy one you know, lol












20160418_101257.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016


















20160418_101412.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016


















20160418_101829.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016


















20160418_123900.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016


















20160418_130119.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Apr 18, 2016





This can't be good for my cholesterol or blood pressure but man I man is it good!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice fatty!!  And I'd take taste over cholesterol count any day.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## b-one (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## weev (Apr 21, 2016)

My family loves breakfast ones we like to slice about 3/4 inch thick then I vac pac and we pull out and nuke them and they fit perfect on a bagel


----------



## hdbrs (Apr 22, 2016)

Vac pack? They don't last a half day when with me near them, I need to do a cpl at a time I guess


----------



## weev (Apr 22, 2016)

I always make multiples. Smoker doesn't like being half empty. Lol


----------



## hdbrs (Apr 22, 2016)

I wish half empty, on my 22.5 one fatty makes it 9/10s empty.


----------

